
Gatwick Airport flights diverted to Stansted after drone 'near miss' - inflatableDodo
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/breaking-flights-diverted-gatwick-airport-14913207
======
cmurf
I'm a pilot and can't make sense of 'the plane had to take evasive action to
avoid the drone' \- I'm skeptical I'd see a drone, unless it were huge, I'm
even more skeptical I'd be able to evaluate and take action in time once I did
see it. A drone is almost certainly below me in altitude which means it's
against the ground as the background. I don't think I have much of a chance of
seeing it at all unless it's painted in DayGlo and has strobes. Any else got
an idea if you'd see anything in time? I'm flown near geese, they were
definitely trying to avoid me, otherwise it wouldn't have ended well. So I've
got a sneaky suspicion if I'm on a collision course with a drone, it's going
to get hit unless the drone pilot prevents it.

~~~
inflatableDodo
>I'm a pilot and can't make sense of 'the plane had to take evasive action to
avoid the drone'

I think it is probably, judging from the last time where there could also have
been no drone, the plane left the bit of airspace that someone on the ground
had reported to the airport that they thought that they might have seen a
drone in.

